# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Գնե՜ր, գնե՜ր, սարսափելի ամանորյա գներ

## Adriano

Սիրելի ակումբացիներ, այս թեման իմ կարծիքով կհետաքրքրի բոլորին, ինչպես մասնագիտական տնտեսագիտական ուղղվածությամբ մարդկանց, այնպես էլ այլ մասնագիտությամբ տեր մարդկանց: 
Ինչպես բոլորս քաջ տեղյակ ենք ՀՀ տնտեսությունում տարօրինակ տեղաշարժեր են տեղի ունենում հատկապես նոյեմբեր ամսվա վերջից մինչև հունվար ամսվա սկզբերին, ինչ է տեղի ունենում. մեր փաստացի ողջ տարվա ինֆլյացիան գալիս է նախատոնական ամսիների վրա: Այսինքն տեղի է ունենում անասելի թանկացում: Սկզբում թանկանում են այն ապրանքները առանց, որի հնարավոր չէ նշել Նոր տարին, այնուհետև տեղի է ունենում մնացած ապրանքների թանկացում: Սա իհարկե տհաճություն է պատճառում բոլորիս: Իհարկե կան զեղչեր, բայց նենց ապրանքների վրա, որ այդքան էլ կարևոր չեն: Սակայն ոչ բոլորս ենք հասկանում արդյոք արդարացված են այս թանկացումները, ինչի հաշվին է այս խնդիրը գալիս թակում մեր դռները ամեն տարի: Ես ինքս այս գների աճը պայմանավորում եմ հետևյալ 4 պատճառների հետ.
ա. ապրանքների առաջարկի սահմանափակ քանակ, այսինքն ապրանքները ՀՀ են ներկրվում սահմանափակ քանակով, ով շատ մեծ գին վճարի նա կստանա
բ. հատկապես գույղմթերքի գծով վերավաճառողների Նեղոսի նման երկար շղթան
գ. վարվող ոչ արդյունավետ դրամավարկային քաղաքականությունը
դ. դրամ/դոլար սուր տատանումները
Ես ցանկանում եմ լսել ձեր կարծիքները իմ նշած կետերի մասին, եթե կան նոր գաղափարներ խնդրեմ ներկայացրեք: 
Նպատակը մեկն է պարզել հիմնական պատճառը, որ գոնե մի տարի հրաշք լինի ու նորմալ առանց գնային փոփոխության, գոնե մի քիչ փոփոխված գներով, սակայն մարդկային գնային փոփոխություններով նոր տարի անենք:

----------


## Rammstein

> Գնային ամանորյա շոկերը *արդարացված են, թե ոչ*?


Իսկ ո՞ւմ համար:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Դու ունե՞ս տվյալներ, ամանորից առաջ մենակ ՀՀ-ո՞ւմ են գները թանկանում, թե՞ դրսում էլ նույն պատկերն է :Xeloq:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Իսկ ո՞ւմ համար:


Բնականաբար սպառողի համար :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Բնականաբար սպառողի համար


Էդ դեպքում գուցե ե՞ս եմ ինչ-որ բան սխալ հասկացել, ի՞նչ է նշանակում «գնային շոկ»:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Էդ դեպքում գուցե ե՞ս եմ ինչ-որ բան սխալ հասկացել, ի՞նչ է նշանակում «գնային շոկ»:


էն որ գները /առանց պատճառ/ հավեսով թանկացնում են, այ դրան ասում են գնային շոկ :Xeloq:

----------

Rammstein (14.12.2009)

----------


## Adriano

> Դու ունե՞ս տվյալներ, ամանորից առաջ մենակ ՀՀ-ո՞ւմ են գները թանկանում, թե՞ դրսում էլ նույն պատկերն է


Հասկանում եք իմ համար կարևորը այն չէ թե աշխարհում  կամ տարբեր քաղաքաներում ինչպես է լինում, ես այնտեղ չեմ ապրում և իմ հիմնական սպառումը կատարվում է մեր հանրապետությունում: Ես կարծում եմ և ոչ միայն ես, որ գները կարող են թանկանալ ասենք նախորդ ամսվա համեմատ գոնե կես անգամ, բայց այն ինչ տեղի է ունենում մեզ մոտ ուղղակի խայտառակ բան է, գները թանկանում են ամենաքիչը 3-4 անգամ: Ես գիտեմ, որ նորմալ կլինի, որպեսզի գները մնան անփոփոխ կամ քիչ աճեն, աճող պահանջարկը բավարարելոև համար, ոչ թե մեր նման:

----------


## Adriano

> Իսկ ո՞ւմ համար:


Ուրեմն պարզ եկեք պատկերացնենք, ձեզ չեն հետաքրքրում գները մեր քաղաքքում, իմ կարծիքով դու էլ ես չէ գոնե շոր գնում, ամանորյա ապրանքներ: Եվ այդ պարագայում արդյոք քեզ համար, որպես սպառողի հետաքրքրիր չէ առածդ ապրանքի գները: Հետևապես այստեղ խոսքը գնում է բոլոր սպառողների մասին:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Հասկանում եք իմ համար կարևորը այն չէ թե աշխարհում կամ տարբեր քաղաքաներում ինչպես է լինում, ես այնտեղ չեմ ապրում և իմ հիմնական սպառումը կատարվում է մեր հանրապետությունում:


Այսօր մեր հանրապետությունում միակ պատճառը շահույթի ստացումն է, ես ուրիշ պատճառ չեմ տեսնում: Մանավանդ սնունդի հարցում, մենք՝ հայերս մեր սուրբ պարտք ենք համարում ամանորին ամենաճոխ սեղանն ունենալ,/գուցե այդպես էլ պետք է, ես չեմ մեղադում և սա այլ հարց է/, առիթից էլ օգտվելով գները բարձրացնում են, մեկա առնելու են, ինչ գին էլ դնեն, ամեն ինչ վաճառվելու է, ինչի՞ փող չաշխատեն, եթե առիթը կա :Pardon: 

Մնացած քո նշած գործոնները կարծում եմ, եթե ինչ-որ չափով ազդում են էլ, շատ քիչ է, մանավանդ էլ, եթե հաշվի ենք առնում, որ գները թանկանում են ամանորին:

----------


## Rammstein

> էն որ գները /առանց պատճառ/ հավեսով թանկացնում են, այ դրան ասում են գնային շոկ


Ըհը, այ էդ էլ ուզում էի լսեի: :Smile: 

Ուրեմն սենց, արդարացվա՞ծ է այն, որ որեւէ բանին, օրինակի համար՝ 10-ի փոխարեն պետք է 15 վճարել: Իհա՞րկե արդարացված է, գնված ապրանքը դառնում է ավելի թանկանոց, գնողը դառնում է ավելի հարգված, քանի որ ցույց է տալիս, որ իր համար գնային արգելքներ գոյություն չունեն, եւ վերջապես հոգեպես սկսում է ձգտել դեպի օլիգարխիկ բարձունքները: :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

> Այսօր մեր հանրապետությունում միակ պատճառը շահույթի ստացումն է, ես ուրիշ պատճառ չեմ տեսնում: Մանավանդ սնունդի հարցում, մենք՝ հայերս մեր սուրբ պարտք ենք համարում ամանորին ամենաճոխ սեղանն ունենալ,/գուցե այդպես էլ պետք է, ես չեմ մեղադում և սա այլ հարց է/, առիթից էլ օգտվելով գները բարձրացնում են, մեկա առնելու են, ինչ գին էլ դնեն, ամեն ինչ վաճառվելու է, ինչի՞ փող չաշխատեն, եթե առիթը կա


Ուրեմն ըստ քո ասածի պետք է ողջ տարվա փողը, որ մարդիկ աշխատել են դնեն էդ սեղանի վրա, հետո էլ ոչ մի բան չկարողանան գնել: Դե լավ ենթադրենք բնակչության մի մասը արեց, բա մյուս մասը, որ նույնիսկ օրվա հացը չի կարողանում վաստակի: Ես համաձայն չեմ ձեր դիրորոշման հետ, փաստորեն մեզ վճարվող աշխատավարձերը ինֆլյացիայի միջոցով մեզնից  հետ են վերցնում, սա ծանր հանցագործությունա:

----------


## AniwaR

> Դու ունե՞ս տվյալներ, ամանորից առաջ մենակ ՀՀ-ո՞ւմ են գները թանկանում, թե՞ դրսում էլ նույն պատկերն է


Բացի Հայաստանից, գրեթե ամենուր գներն իջնում են. հիմա ամանորյա զեղչերի սեզոնն է սկսվում, է՜հ... :Smile:

----------

Էդուարդ_man (15.12.2009)

----------


## Marine-24

եթե  բավարար  չէ  քո  ընտանեկան  բյուջեն,  ապա  ճոխ  սեղան  բացելու  սովորությունը  հիմարության  է  վերածվում,  բայց  այդ  մարդը  մեղավոր  չէ,  նա  սովորության  զոհն  է,  իսկ  այդպիսիք  մեծամասնություն  են  կազմում:  Զարմանալի  է,  որ  փոքրամասնությունը  իր  կամքը  թելադրում  է  մեծամասնությանը:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ուրեմն ըստ քո ասածի պետք է ողջ տարվա փողը, որ մարդիկ աշխատել են դնեն էդ սեղանի վրա, հետո էլ ոչ մի բան չկարողանան գնել:


չէ իմ ասելով չի, ժողովրդի արածնա, ես էլ իրանց արածն եմ ասում




> Ես համաձայն չեմ ձեր դիրորոշման հետ, փաստորեն մեզ վճարվող աշխատավարձերը ինֆլյացիայի միջոցով մեզնից հետ են վերցնում, սա ծանր հանցագործությունա:


իմ դիրքորոշում չկա, կա իմ կարծիքը, որն էլ ասում էր, որ մենակ շահույթի ստացումով է պայմանավորված գնային աճը: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է աշխատավարձին, այստեղ պիտի ավելի շատ հաշվենք դրսից եկածը, քան հենց ներսում ստացածը: Ամանորին, որպես կանոն, ավելի շատ են փող ուղղարկում:

----------


## Adriano

> իմ դիրքորոշում չկա, կա իմ կարծիքը, որն էլ ասում էր, որ մենակ շահույթի ստացումով է պայմանավորված գնային աճը: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է աշխատավարձին, այստեղ պիտի ավելի շատ հաշվենք դրսից եկածը, քան հենց ներսում ստացածը: Ամանորին, որպես կանոն, ավելի շատ են փող ուղղարկում:


Այ շատ հետաքրքրիր պատճառներ առանձնացրեցիր: Նշեմ, որ իհարկե բոլորը ցանկանում են շահույթ ունենալ, սակայն հարցը այստեղ ոչ զրոյական ոչ էլ ավելցուկային շահույթն է, այլ գեր գերից հեր շահույթը, քանի որ ապրանք բերողը ինքը իրեն դուրս է հանում հայ սպառողների շարքից, քանի որ ինքը իր համար տաս անգամ էժան ապրանք է բերում և փաստացի ծախսեր չի անում, երկրորդ պատճառը դրսից եկող փողն է, իհարկե քանի մերոնք չեն փոշիացնում այն: Հասկանում եք դրսից եկած փողը կարող է ինչ-որ չափով օգնի, սակայն այն փոշիանում է շատ ու շատ արագ: Եվ հետո էական մեծ նշանակություն ունի որտեղից է գումարը գալիս, պայմանավորված դոլարը դրամ  և ռուբլին դրամով փոխարինելու հետ: Այսինքն հարցը այժմ դրված է այսպես հնարավոր չէ տնտեսվարող սյուբեկտների համար սահմանել  շահույթ ապահովելու հավասարություն, որով իսկ բոլորը կապահովեն իրենց շահույթը, սակայն ոչ սպառողներն թալանելու հաշվին, այլ ապրանքների ծավալների մեծացման հաշվին:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Այսինքն հարցը այժմ դրված է այսպես հնարավոր չէ տնտեսվարող սյուբեկտների համար *սահմանել շահույթ ապահովելու հավասարություն,* որով իսկ բոլորը կապահովեն իրենց շահույթը, սակայն ոչ սպառողներն թալանելու հաշվին, այլ ապրանքների ծավալների մեծացման հաշվին:


ո՞վ ու ինչի՞ հիման վրա պիտի սահմանի էդ հավասարությունը:

----------


## Adriano

> ո՞վ ու ինչի՞ հիման վրա պիտի սահմանի էդ հավասարությունը:


Ուրեմն ես նշեմ, որ շահույթի ապահովման հավասարության տակ ես ավելի շատ ի նկատի եմ ունեցել շահույթ ապահովելու համար հավասար պայմանների ստեղծում: Իհարկե շահույթը սահմանափակել չարժի, սակայն միևնույն ժամանակ պետք է հասկանալ, որ շահույթի վաստակումը ուրիշների ծայրահեղ կողոպուտի միջոցով անթույլատրելի է: Վերջի վերջո պետությունը հենց ինքը փորձում է թուլացնել սոցիալական լարվածությունը և հետևապես ինչ-որ ձևով, իհարկե անուղղակի եղանակներով պետք է թույլ չտա գների էական տատանումների:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ուրեմն ես նշեմ, որ շահույթի ապահովման հավասարության տակ ես ավելի շատ ի նկատի եմ ունեցել շահույթ ապահովելու համար հավասար պայմանների ստեղծում: Իհարկե շահույթը սահմանափակել չարժի, սակայն միևնույն ժամանակ պետք է հասկանալ, որ շահույթի վաստակումը ուրիշների ծայրահեղ կողոպուտի միջոցով անթույլատրելի է: Վերջի վերջո պետությունը հենց ինքը փորձում է թուլացնել սոցիալական լարվածությունը և հետևապես ինչ-որ ձևով, իհարկե անուղղակի եղանակներով պետք է թույլ չտա գների էական տատանումների:


Adriano ջան ես հասկացա քո ասածը, բայց հիմա մեր պետությունում ամեն ինչ ղեկավարության ձեռքնա, իրենք բերում են, իրենք վաճառում են, ո՞վ պիտի սահմանի էդ հավասարությունը: Իրենք իրենց դեմ պիտի աշխատեն հա՞ :Xeloq:

----------


## Adriano

> Adriano ջան ես հասկացա քո ասածը, բայց հիմա մեր պետությունում ամեն ինչ ղեկավարության ձեռքնա, իրենք բերում են, իրենք վաճառում են, ո՞վ պիտի սահմանի էդ հավասարությունը: Իրենք իրենց դեմ պիտի աշխատեն հա՞


Ես հասկանում եմ քեզ, սակայն չեմ հասկանում ինչի շատ ապրանք չեն բերում: Չնայած եթե քչով կարելի է ստանալ շատի շահույթ չեն բերի : Սակայն անհրաժեշտ է խթանել փոքր ու միջինին, այսինքն տնտեսական այնպիսի պայմանների ստեղծում, որոնց դեպքում գոնե մի քիչ հաշվի կառնվեն սպառողների շահերը:

----------


## Katka

> Ես հասկանում եմ քեզ, սակայն չեմ հասկանում ինչի շատ ապրանք չեն բերում: Չնայած եթե քչով կարելի է ստանալ շատի շահույթ չեն բերի : Սակայն անհրաժեշտ է խթանել փոքր ու միջինին, այսինքն տնտեսական այնպիսի պայմանների ստեղծում, որոնց դեպքում գոնե մի քիչ հաշվի կառնվեն սպառողների շահերը:


Ո՞վ, ինչպե՞ս պիտի խթանի: 
...Մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում է տնտեսագիտությունը մեր երկրում փիլիսոփայության է վերածվում:Էն որ մի հարցի շուրջ խոսում ենք անսահման: Ասենք՝ որն է կյանքի իմաստը, ինչպես Հայաստանում վերացնել մոնոպոլիաները:

----------


## Katka

> Ես ինքս այս գների աճը պայմանավորում եմ հետևյալ 4 պատճառների հետ.
> ա. ապրանքների առաջարկի սահմանափակ քանակ, այսինքն ապրանքները ՀՀ են ներկրվում սահմանափակ քանակով, ով շատ մեծ գին վճարի նա կստանա
> բ. հատկապես գույղմթերքի գծով վերավաճառողների Նեղոսի նման երկար շղթան
> գ. վարվող ոչ արդյունավետ դրամավարկային քաղաքականությունը
> դ. դրամ/դոլար սուր տատանումները


Վերջին կետը նախավերջինի՞ց չի բխում: Հա, դե ԱՄՆ քաղաքականությունն էլ, բայց նույնն է: Կավելացնեի մի կարեւոր կետ՝ պետական վերահսկողության բացակայությունը, նույնիսկ անուղղակի:Գների պետական կարգավորում: Սմիթի անտեսանելի ձեռքը լուրջ ընդունել պետք չի, մերոնք աչքիս ուղղակիորեն են հասկացել ու հույսները անտեսանելի ձեռքի վրա են թողել: :LOL: 
 Գյուղմթերքների պարագայում վերավաճառողները շատ են ո՞ր: Օրինակ է պետք:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Դու ունե՞ս տվյալներ, ամանորից առաջ մենակ ՀՀ-ո՞ւմ են գները թանկանում, թե՞ դրսում էլ նույն պատկերն է


Ամանօրից և այլ տոներից  առաջ գրեթե բոլոր այլ երկրներում  էժանացումներ ու զեղջեր են լինում, իսկ Հայաստանում միշտ հակառակն է: Ու դա ոչ  մի սննդի քիչ նեկրման հետ կապ չունի ապրանքը լիքը թափված է պետք է կարողանաս գնել: Չգնես կմնա կփչանա, բայց քո երեխան կարևոր չի կուտի թե չէ: Բոլորի համար հարմար առիթ է ավել փող աշխատելու ոչինչ չի վերահսկվում:

----------

Մանուլ (15.12.2009)

----------


## Adriano

> Վերջին կետը նախավերջինի՞ց չի բխում: Հա, դե ԱՄՆ քաղաքականությունն էլ, բայց նույնն է: Կավելացնեի մի կարեւոր կետ՝ պետական վերահսկողության բացակայությունը, նույնիսկ անուղղակի:Գների պետական կարգավորում: Սմիթի անտեսանելի ձեռքը լուրջ ընդունել պետք չի, մերոնք աչքիս ուղղակիորեն են հասկացել ու հույսները անտեսանելի ձեռքի վրա են թողել:
>  Գյուղմթերքների պարագայում վերավաճառողները շատ են ո՞ր: Օրինակ է պետք:


Ուրեմն սկսենք առաջին հարցադրումից, այո որոշ մասով բխում է վերջին կետը նախավերջինից, սակայն դրամավարկային քաղաքականությունը շատ ավելի լայն գործիքների շրջանակ ունի քան միայն դրամ/դոլար կարգավորումը: Իսկ գյուղմթերքի շղթայի հետ կապվածը համարում եմ հաջողված կատակ: Գիտես նենցա թվում, որ քեզ հեսա կհետաքրքրի թե ճապոնիայում, որ ատոմային ռումբ են գցել քանի մարդա մեռել, անունները ազգանունները, հայրանունները, պապիների, տատիների, թոռների, ծոռների, ծոռների ծոռների անուները: Իսկ մեր դեպքում բերեմ օրինակ, կոմիտասում տատուս տան մոտ միրգ վաճառող մի հատ եզդի Օնիկ կա: ուրեմն ես Օնիկը միրգը գնելա շուկայից, ավելի ճիշտ շուկայում աշխատող 5-դ տաղավարում նստած, տատու հետ աշխատող Թորիկից, էս Թորիկը իրա միրգը, որ վաճառելա էս օնիկին գնելա Երևանի մալաթիայի շուկայում գտնվող իր մորաքրոջ տղայի քրոջ ամուսնու հարսի աղբոր քրոջից Վարդուշից, էս Վարդուշը ըստ վերջին տվյալների, միրգը ձեռքա բերել իրա հարևան Սեդրակ Աղասյանի որդի Չանչուռ Սեդրակյանից Գումրի քաղաքի շուկայից, էս Չանչուռը էդ բերքը ձեռքա բերել Այրում սահմանային գյուղից իր ընկերոջ հոր ընկերոջից Սողոմոն Հայկազյանից, էս Սողոմոն Հայկազյանը էդի ծանոթներից մեկի որդի ազգությամբ վրացի Տոլիկի օգնությամբ ձեռքա բերել ազգությամբ վրացի Սադաշվիլից, որը իր հերթին այդ բերքը գնել է Թիֆլիսի շուկաներից մեկում ոմն Ոդիշվիլիից, որը իր հերթին այն ձեռք է բերել Դավիթաշվիլից, որը հանդիսանում է Փոթի քաղաքի քաղաքացի, սա էլ իր հեթին այդ բերքը ստացել է իր եղբոր քրոջ ամուսնու գյուղից ոմն Տոնաշվիլի կողմից: Երկարա չէ?

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ես հասկանում եմ քեզ, սակայն չեմ հասկանում ինչի շատ ապրանք չեն բերում: Չնայած եթե քչով կարելի է ստանալ շատի շահույթ չեն բերի : Սակայն անհրաժեշտ է խթանել փոքր ու միջինին, այսինքն տնտեսական այնպիսի պայմանների ստեղծում, որոնց դեպքում գոնե մի քիչ հաշվի կառնվեն սպառողների շահերը:


խթանում են էլի, չե՞ս տեսնում մարդիկ աթոռներին նստած օրենք են գրում, միջին ու փոքր բիզնես են զարգացնում ու չեն մոռանում իրանց գրպանների մասին, հարկային այնպիսի հրաշալի համակարգ ունենք, որ խոսքերն ավելորդ են, ամեն ինչ անում են, որ մարդիկ մենակ օրվա հացի փող աշխատեն, ուրիշ ոչ մի կոպեկ ավելի: Առևտրականն էլ մտածում է, եթե ինքը կարա 2 կտոր ապրանք վաճառելով ստանա նույնքան շահույթ ինչ որ 3-ի կամ 4-ի դեպքում, էլ ինչի՞ 4 կտոր բերի, ավել փող դնի գործի մեջ, հետևաբար ամեն ինչ նորմալա, արդարացված է տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտի վարած քաղաքականությունը, իսկ այ պետության վարածը ոչ թե քաղաքականություն է հանուն տնտեսության, այլ միայն պետական գրպանի լցման համար: Էլի քաղաքական մոտեցում ցույց տվեցի, բայց սա փաստ է, ես չեմ հորինում:

Ինչի՞ դրսում հարկ վճարողը շահագրգռված է հարկը վճարելու համար, մարդիկ նորմալ աշխատում են, իսկ մեր հարկատուները ամեն ինչ անում են հարկերի վճարումից խուսափելու համար: 
Կարելի է մտածել ու այս պրոբլեմը լուծել, դրանից հետո էլ ամեն ինչ կուղղվի ու իր բնական հունի մեջ կընկնի:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Բոլորի համար հարմար առիթ է ավել փող աշխատելու *ոչինչ չի վերահսկվում*:


իսկ ինչի՞ չաշխատեն :Dntknw:  եթե մարդիկ կարող են փող աշխատել ինչի՞ չաշխատեն :Xeloq: 

Այդ վերահսկումն ի՞նչ ձևով պիտի իրականացվի :Xeloq: դուք ինչպե՞ս եք մտածում կամ պատկերացնում

----------


## Katka

> Ուրեմն սկսենք առաջին հարցադրումից, այո որոշ մասով բխում է վերջին կետը նախավերջինից, սակայն դրամավարկային քաղաքականությունը շատ ավելի լայն գործիքների շրջանակ ունի քան միայն դրամ/դոլար կարգավորումը:


Իմ ասածը չբացառեցիր:



> Իսկ գյուղմթերքի շղթայի հետ կապվածը համարում եմ հաջողված կատակ: Գիտես նենցա թվում, որ քեզ հեսա կհետաքրքրի թե ճապոնիայում, որ ատոմային ռումբ են գցել քանի մարդա մեռել, անունները ազգանունները, հայրանունները, պապիների, տատիների, թոռների, ծոռների, ծոռների ծոռների անուները: Իսկ մեր դեպքում բերեմ օրինակ, կոմիտասում տատուս տան մոտ միրգ վաճառող մի հատ եզդի Օնիկ կա: ուրեմն ես Օնիկը միրգը գնելա շուկայից, ավելի ճիշտ շուկայում աշխատող 5-դ տաղավարում նստած, տատու հետ աշխատող Թորիկից, էս Թորիկը իրա միրգը, որ վաճառելա էս օնիկին գնելա Երևանի մալաթիայի շուկայում գտնվող իր մորաքրոջ տղայի քրոջ ամուսնու հարսի աղբոր քրոջից Վարդուշից, էս Վարդուշը ըստ վերջին տվյալների, միրգը ձեռքա բերել իրա հարևան Սեդրակ Աղասյանի որդի Չանչուռ Սեդրակյանից Գումրի քաղաքի շուկայից, էս Չանչուռը էդ բերքը ձեռքա բերել Այրում սահմանային գյուղից իր ընկերոջ հոր ընկերոջից Սողոմոն Հայկազյանից, էս Սողոմոն Հայկազյանը էդի ծանոթներից մեկի որդի ազգությամբ վրացի Տոլիկի օգնությամբ ձեռքա բերել ազգությամբ վրացի Սադաշվիլից, որը իր հերթին այդ բերքը գնել է Թիֆլիսի շուկաներից մեկում ոմն Ոդիշվիլիից, որը իր հերթին այն ձեռք է բերել Դավիթաշվիլից, որը հանդիսանում է Փոթի քաղաքի քաղաքացի, սա էլ իր հեթին այդ բերքը ստացել է իր եղբոր քրոջ ամուսնու գյուղից ոմն Տոնաշվիլի կողմից: Երկարա չէ?


Ես կատակ չեմ արել :Smile: 
 Ուղղակի գյուղմթերքների գների բարձրացումը պայմանավորել Օնիկով եւ այլնով, իմ կարծիքով, ճիշտ չէ: Բավականին լուրջ գործոններ կան, քան վերավաճառման փաստը, որ գների բարձրացման պատճառ են: Վերավաճառքը գնային շոկ չի առաջացնի: Ասենք, ի՞նչ կասես գազի գների բարձրացում, հարկային _բարեփոխումներ_ եւ այլ գործոնների մասին: Չհավատաս, որ հասարակ գյուղացուն կամ սպեկուլյատորներին պետությունը թողնի գնային շոկեր առաջացնել: 

P.S. Ճապոնիան եւ այլն ավելորդ էին :Wink:

----------


## Adriano

> Իմ ասածը չբացառեցիր:


Միայն դրամ/դոլար կարգավորումով չի կարելի պնդել դրամավարկային քաղաքականությունը  արդյունավետ էր թե ոչ

----------


## Adriano

> Ես կատակ չեմ արել
>  Ուղղակի գյուղմթերքների գների բարձրացումը պայմանավորել Օնիկով եւ այլնով, իմ կարծիքով, ճիշտ չէ: Բավականին լուրջ գործոններ կան, քան վերավաճառման փաստը, որ գների բարձրացման պատճառ են: Վերավաճառքը գնային շոկ չի առաջացնի: Ասենք, ի՞նչ կասես գազի գների բարձրացում, հարկային բարեփոխումներ եւ այլ գործոնների մասին: Չհավատաս, որ հասարակ գյուղացուն կամ սպեկուլյատորներին պետությունը թողնի գնային շոկեր առաջացնել:


Նախ նշեմ , որ օրինակը ոչ թե վերաբերում էր հենց օնիկին ու Վարդուշին այլ քո հարցին, որը շատ տարօրինակ ինձ թվաց, ինչ էր նշանակում օրինակ բերել թե այդ շղթան երկար է: Ինչ վերաբերում է վերավաճառողներին, ապա այստեղ օնիկի տակ կարելի է հասկանալ լուրջ բիզնեսմենների, որոնք խեղճ Օնիկի նմաններին օգտագործելով փող են աշխատում , միևնույն ժամանակ թալանելով սպառողներին: Վերավաճառքը կարող է ավելի լուրջ բաների հանգեցնել, և նույնիսկ խորը գնային ցնցումների, հասկանում ես մենք ստեղ պարզացրած պայմաններով ենք խոսում սակայն այդ նույն մրգի, մսի, կոշիկի և այլնի բիզնեսը անում են լուրջ մարդիկ, որոնք փաստացի իրենց համար ապահովում են գերշահույթներ: Ինչ վերաբերում է գազի գնին,հոսանքի գնին իհարկե սրանք էլ են հանդիսանում գնային ցնցումների պատճառ, սակայն եթե խոսքը գնում է մասնավորապես մրգի շուկայի մասին, ապա ես չեմ հասկանում եթե գազի գինը բարձրանա, ասենք ճապոնիայից բերած խաղողի գինը ուղիղ ինչու պիտի բարձրանա: Հա կարելիա ասել, որ այդ նույն վերավաճառողը տեսնելով, որ իր տունը չի կարանալու տաքացնի, եթե նույն գնի վրա մնա , ապա սա ուրիշ հարցա: Ես կարող եմ ասել, որ գնային ցնցումները հետևանք են կոմպլեքս պատճառների և նշել, որ վերավաճառողների շղթան չի կարող հանգեցնել ցնցումների սխալ կլինի, այդ դեպքում ես քեզ կարող եմ հարցնել, բեր հիմնավոր փաստարկներ թվերով, որոնք կհիմնավորեն, որ ասենք մրգի գինը ավելի շատ փոխվել է, ոչ թե վերավաճառողների շղթայի մեծացումից այլ ասենք գազի գնի բարձրացումից? Հետո իսկ ուր է կառավարությունը, չէ որ հո 17-րդ դարի պետությունում չենք ապրում, որ ժողովրդի վրա 500 տոկոս հարկ դնեն, ասենք գազի թանկացում, ջրի, սնունդի տեսքով ու ասեն դե ապրենք: Ահա այստեղ է, որ պետք է արձագանքեն մեր տնտեսական բլոկի պատասխանատուները: Որոնք ունեն երկու տարբերակ կամ աշխատավարձները բարձրացնեն կամ գները իջեցնեն:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> իսկ ինչի՞ չաշխատեն եթե մարդիկ կարող են փող աշխատել ինչի՞ չաշխատեն
> 
> Այդ վերահսկումն ի՞նչ ձևով պիտի իրականացվիդուք ինչպե՞ս եք մտածում կամ պատկերացնում


Վերահսկում է պետք է լինի նրա համար, որ գնային որոշ դիապազոն լինի յուրաքանչյուր ապրանքի համար և ամեն մեկը իրա սրտի ուզածով չվաճառի

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Վերահսկում է պետք է լինի նրա համար, որ գնային որոշ դիապազոն լինի յուրաքանչյուր ապրանքի համար և ամեն մեկը իրա սրտի ուզածով չվաճառի


բայց ես հարցնում էի ի՞նչ ձևով պիտի իրականացվի այդ վերահսկումը :Pardon: ես համաձայն եմ որ պիտի լինի, բայց ինչպե՞ս

----------


## Շինարար

*Ամանորյա  ծախսեր*
Ամանորի մոտալուտը տոնական խրախճանքի և ուրախության կանխավայելման հետ մեկտեղ իր հետ բերում է նաև բազմաթիվ հոգսեր, որոնցից  առաջնայինը անխոս ծախսերն են: Որքան էլ ճկուն տնտեսագիտական միտք ցուցաբերենք` փորձելով սեղմել դրանք, անհնար է անտեսել այնպիսի ծախսատար անհրաժեշտություններ, ինչպիսիք են նոր հագուստը, որով ընդունված է դիմավորել Նոր Տարին, տոնածառը` իր խաղալիքներով, նվերները, որոնք հարկավոր է գնել Ձմեռ պապի փոխարեն, և իհարկե տոնական սեղանը: Նոր հագուստի խնդիրը թերևս հնարավոր է շրջանցել, չնայած նախատոնական զեղչեր կարծես թե  միայն հագուստի խանութներն են առաջարկում, այդ էլ` այնպիսի խանութներ, որոնցից գնումներ կատարելը նույնիսկ զեղչերով ոչ բոլորի գրպանն է թույլ տալիս: Տոնածառի և խաղալիքների խնդիրը ավելի հեշտ է, եթե արհեստական տոնածառ ունեք, և անցյալ տարի այնքան էլ շատ խաղալիքներ չեն կոտրվել: Նվերների հարցը կարգավորելու  համար արդեն մի փոքր հնարամտություն է պահանջվում, սակայն սա էլ է լուծելի, այստեղ օգնության կարող են գալ տոնական սեղանի բարիքները: Իսկ ահա տոնական սեղանը, որն ի դեպ ամենածախսատարն է, ոչ մի կերպ  շրջանցել հնարավոր չէ: Անհնար է պատկերացնել Ամանորի սեղանը առանց խմիչքի` ոգելից և զովացուցիչ, մրգի` պարտադիր մեկ հատ անանասով, որը տոնական օրերի ընթացքում այդպես էլ չի կտրվում, չրի և ընդեղենի, կոնֆետեղենի և թխվածքների տեսականու, երեք տեսակի  տոլմայի` թփով, կաղամբով և պասուց, և ամենակարևորը` առանց Նոր Տարվա բդի, իսկ ահա այս թվարկվածները կամ դրանց համար անհրաժեշտ տարբեր մթերքները ոչ միայն ոչ մի կերպ  չեն ենթարկվում զեղչերի, այլ նախատոնական դեկտեմբեր ամսին սկսում են թանկանալ օրեցօր: Ինչևէ,  այնքան էլ կարևոր չէ, որ տոնական օրերի սեղանը այս բոլոր հաճույքներով լցնելու համար մի քանի ամսվա միջին աշխատավարձ է պահանջվում, կարևորն այն է, որ պարզերես մնաս հյուրերի առաջ: Մնում է միայն հիշեցնել, որ տոների համար ամենակարևորը ուրախ, տոնական տրամադրությունն է, և այն ամենը, ինչը կարող է խաթարել այդ տրամադրությանը, ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ է շրջանցել:

----------

Adriano (17.12.2009)

----------


## ministr

Եթե գնապիտակի վրա նշվածա, որ գինը առանց ԱԱՀ-իա ապա ստացվումա որ ամեն ինչ օրենքի սահմաններումա:  Տղեքի ոտը երևի ԱՄՆ-ա ընկել ու գլխներին են տվել` Արաաաա ոնց չէինք ֆահմել....

Երևան Սիթիից եմ առևտուրս արել նորմալ էր... տենց օյինբ*Ա*զություններ չկար...

Գոռ, իսկ 20% գումարելու դեպքում նորմալ գին չէր ստացվում? Թե սովորական գնին են 20% գումարել? Ասենք եթե 2լ կոլայի գինը դնեն օրինակ 430 դրամ ու հետո էլ ավելացնեն 20% ապա նորմալա ստացվում:

----------


## Kuk

Հա բայց մեր երկրում կռուգլի տարի թանկացումներ ա, ինչի՞ որոշեցիք ձմեռ պապիի վզով թողեք էս թանկացումները. Նոր Տարին ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Ասենք նույն ձև կարելի ա գարնան թանկացումները կապել մարտի ութի հետ ու թեմա բացել կանացի թանկացումներ վերնագրով, ամռան թանկացումները կանվանենք վարդավառյան թանկացումներ, աշնան թանկացումները կկապենք ուսումնական տարվա հետ ու կանվանենք աշակերտական թանկացումներ, դե ձմռան մասին մեր Չելենտանո ապերը արդեն մտածել ա: Զարմանալի ստեղծագործ ժողովուրդ ենք էլի, թանկացումներն էլ ենք տոն սարքում:

----------

Philosopher (27.12.2010), Rammer (27.12.2010), Valentina (26.12.2010)

----------


## ministr

Թանկացումները հլա մի կողմ... ժողովուրդ համայն Հայոց աշխարհի հավերին կարողա վախացրել են ձվից կտրվել են? Թե որոշել են պարեն..?  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Թանկացումները հլա մի կողմ... ժողովուրդ համայն Հայոց աշխարհի հավերին կարողա վախացրել են ձվից կտրվել են? Թե որոշել են պարեն..?


Չէ ախպերս, ուղղակի մի քանի ամիս առաջ 10-15 դրամով էին ծնցնում հարիֆներին, հիմա տեղն են հանում:

----------

Rammer (27.12.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ինչպես միշտ այնպես էլ այս տարի, ՀՀ տնտեսությունում նոր տարվա շեմին տեղի են ունենում գնային խորը ցնցումներ, որոնք փաստորեն ինչ-որ տրամաբանական բացատրություն չունեն: Իսկ դա նշանակում է ցերեկ օրով փաստացի տնտեսական հանցագործության իրականացում: Այս տարվա մեխը կարելի է համարել ձվի գինը, որը բարձրացել է 2-2.5 անգամ: Սակայն տարօրինակը այն է, որ ձվի գները բարձրացան անսպասելիորեն: Եթե ասենք բդի գինը նոյեմբեր-դեկտեմբեր ամիսներին սպասումներ կան, որ անարդարացիորեն կբարձրանա, ապա ձվի գնի աճը եղավ անսպասելիորեն: Այսօր իմ բարեկամներից մեկը չի կարողացել ձու գտնել, օրինակ Փունջ կոչվող խանութում, այն գտնվում է Կոմիտասում: Պարզաբանել են թե ձու չեն ստացել: Ստիպված ձուն գնել է 90 դրամով, մի կրպակից, այն էլ 10 հատ էին տալիս, բա չի հերիքում, որ բոլորին հասնի: Փաստորեն գնային ցնցումը արդարացնելու համար ստեղծվում է դեֆիցիտ, նշեմ արհեստական դեֆիցիտ: Այդ պահված ձուն Նոր Տարուց մեկ-երկու օր առաջ դուրս է հանվելու թանկ, ավելի թանկ գնով վաճառելու համար: Իսկ հետո գինը մնալու է 70-90 դրամի սահմաններում, ըստ ինձ: Պետք է նշել նաև ձվի շուկայում առկա մոնոպոիզացիան: Սակայն ուր է մեր տնտեսական բլոկը,իմ կարծիքով վարչապետը ինքնակամ պետք է հրաժարական տա` պատճառը տնտեսական խնդիրները չլուծելու անկարողություն:

----------

V!k (27.12.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Ինչպես միշտ այնպես էլ այս տարի, ՀՀ տնտեսությունում նոր տարվա շեմին տեղի են ունենում գնային խորը ցնցումներ, որոնք փաստորեն ինչ-որ տրամաբանական բացատրություն չունեն: Իսկ դա նշանակում է ցերեկ օրով փաստացի տնտեսական հանցագործության իրականացում: Այս տարվա մեխը կարելի է համարել ձվի գինը, որը բարձրացել է 2-2.5 անգամ: Սակայն տարօրինակը այն է, որ ձվի գները բարձրացան անսպասելիորեն: Եթե ասենք բդի գինը նոյեմբեր-դեկտեմբեր ամիսներին սպասումներ կան, որ անարդարացիորեն կբարձրանա, ապա ձվի գնի աճը եղավ անսպասելիորեն: Այսօր իմ բարեկամներից մեկը չի կարողացել ձու գտնել, օրինակ Փունջ կոչվող խանութում, այն գտնվում է Կոմիտասում: Պարզաբանել են թե ձու չեն ստացել: Ստիպված ձուն գնել է 90 դրամով, մի կրպակից, այն էլ 10 հատ էին տալիս, բա չի հերիքում, որ բոլորին հասնի: Փաստորեն գնային ցնցումը արդարացնելու համար ստեղծվում է դեֆիցիտ, նշեմ արհեստական դեֆիցիտ: Այդ պահված ձուն Նոր Տարուց մեկ-երկու օր առաջ դուրս է հանվելու թանկ, ավելի թանկ գնով վաճառելու համար: Իսկ հետո գինը մնալու է 70-90 դրամի սահմաններում, ըստ ինձ: Պետք է նշել նաև ձվի շուկայում առկա մոնոպոիզացիան: Սակայն ուր է մեր տնտեսական բլոկը,իմ կարծիքով վարչապետը ինքնակամ պետք է հրաժարական տա` պատճառը տնտեսական խնդիրները չլուծելու անկարողություն:


Կարող ա հավերը դադարել են ձու ածել:

----------

Adriano (27.12.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Կարող ա հավերը դադարել են ձու ածել:


Հաաաաաաա բա : Բա Հայաստանում բոլորը տենցա, մսի գինը բարձրանումա ասում են միս չկա, այսինքն կենդանիների մոտ բազմացումը կանգնելա, էնլ նոր տարվա շեմին, դե ժամանակ չունեն :Smile:  :Գազի գինը բարձրանումա ասում են դե Ռուսաստաննա բարձրացրել:

----------


## Rammer

> Թանկացումները հլա մի կողմ... ժողովուրդ համայն Հայոց աշխարհի հավերին կարողա վախացրել են ձվից կտրվել են? Թե որոշել են պարեն..?


Որոշել են էն օրին հարցնեն որ դաժե 200 դրամով մարդիկ իրար մոռթեն ձվի համար: Ես էսօր ականատես եղա 100 դրամով փոքր ձևեր էին ծախում ընենց կռիվ էր ոնց որ արդեն պաշտոնապես ասել են որ Ղարաբաղը տվին( չնայած էտ դեպքում դժվար տենց կռիվ լինի)...

----------


## Katka

Դե որպես առաջարկ`

Տնտեսագիտական համալսարանի մոզգերով/վերջիվերջո դրա համար ա էդ համալսարանը/ հավաքվեք մի հատ տնտեսական վերլուծություն արեք գների մասին ու միասնական ուսանողական ուժերով գնացեք բողոքեք վարչապետին: Շուկայի հետազոտություն արեք ու վերահսկիչ ուղարկեք:

----------

Philosopher (27.12.2010), Sophie (28.12.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Ադրիանո ջան, էդ նկարը որ չդնեիր էլ, կիմանայինք, որ խոսքը հավի՛ ձվի մասին ա:

----------

Adriano (27.12.2010), Zhor(ARM) (27.12.2010), Հայկօ (27.12.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Ադրիանո ջան, էդ նկարը որ չդնեիր էլ, կիմանայինք, որ խոսքը հավի՛ ձվի մասին ա:


Այ մարդ մնումա պարզենք իմ դրածը արդյոք հավի ձուա :Smile:  Ժող շեղվում ենք թեմայից, սա ասում եմ, որ մոդերները չտուգանեն: :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Ինչպես միշտ այնպես էլ այս տարի, ՀՀ տնտեսությունում նոր տարվա շեմին տեղի են ունենում գնային խորը ցնցումներ, որոնք փաստորեն ինչ-որ տրամաբանական բացատրություն չունեն: Իսկ դա նշանակում է ցերեկ օրով փաստացի տնտեսական հանցագործության իրականացում: Այս տարվա մեխը կարելի է համարել ձվի գինը, որը բարձրացել է 2-2.5 անգամ: Սակայն տարօրինակը այն է, որ ձվի գները բարձրացան անսպասելիորեն: Եթե ասենք բդի գինը նոյեմբեր-դեկտեմբեր ամիսներին սպասումներ կան, որ անարդարացիորեն կբարձրանա, ապա ձվի գնի աճը եղավ անսպասելիորեն: Այսօր իմ բարեկամներից մեկը չի կարողացել ձու գտնել, օրինակ Փունջ կոչվող խանութում, այն գտնվում է Կոմիտասում: Պարզաբանել են թե ձու չեն ստացել: Ստիպված ձուն գնել է 90 դրամով, մի կրպակից, այն էլ 10 հատ էին տալիս, բա չի հերիքում, որ բոլորին հասնի: Փաստորեն գնային ցնցումը արդարացնելու համար ստեղծվում է դեֆիցիտ, նշեմ արհեստական դեֆիցիտ: Այդ պահված ձուն Նոր Տարուց մեկ-երկու օր առաջ դուրս է հանվելու թանկ, ավելի թանկ գնով վաճառելու համար: Իսկ հետո գինը մնալու է 70-90 դրամի սահմաններում, ըստ ինձ: Պետք է նշել նաև ձվի շուկայում առկա մոնոպոիզացիան: Սակայն ուր է մեր տնտեսական բլոկը,իմ կարծիքով վարչապետը ինքնակամ պետք է հրաժարական տա` պատճառը տնտեսական խնդիրները չլուծելու անկարողություն:


Ամբողջ Երևան Սիթիում ձու չկար էլ ուր մնաց ոմն Փունջ խանութում..

Վարչապետը ինչի միայն ձվի համար պետքա հրաժարական տա? Մնացած ամեն ինչի համար նույնպես.. Ոնց եղավ ընդհանուր կառավարությունը վատա աշխատում հրաժարականների շքերթա անցնում, իսկ վարչապետը մնումա:

----------

Adriano (27.12.2010), Kita (27.12.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ստի մրցույթ բարձրագույն հովանավորությամբ: Պարզվումա մենք հավի ձու ենք ներմուծել`պահանջարկը բավարարելու համար: դե գինա էլի ոչինչ որ ձվի գինը դառնա 200 դրամ :Smile: 

Թերթ.am -"Արդեն իսկ իրականացվել են հավի ձվի ներմուծումներ Հայաստան, որոնք ուղղված են Ամանորի նախօրեին հավի ձվի նկատմամբ բնակչության լրացուցիչ պահանջարկի բավարարմանը: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում են ՀՀ էկոնոմիկայի նախարարությունից։

Նախարարության տարածած հայտարարությունում նշվում է, որ «ներկայումս արտադրողների և ներմուծողների հետ համատեղ իրականացվում են օպերատիվ միջոցառումներ` ուղղված հավի ձվի մանրածախ շուկայում իրավիճակի կայունացմանը, այդ թվում` ձվի պահանջարկի ապահովմանը ներկրման ծավալների հաշվին»:

«Ակնկալում ենք, որ ստեղծված իրավիճակը առաջիկայում կկայունանա, և ամենակարճ ժամկետներում տեսանելի կլինեն իրականացվող միջոցառումների արդյունքները»,- ասվում է հայտարարությունում:"

----------


## Mardaker

Ես էլ մտածում էի, թե թռչնաբուծարանների տերերը աշխարհին իրենց սեռական կողմնորոշումը ներկայացնելու էլեգանտ և յուրահատուկ ձև են մտածել:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ստի մրցույթ բարձրագույն հովանավորությամբ: Պարզվումա մենք հավի ձու ենք ներմուծել`պահանջարկը բավարարելու համար: դե գինա էլի ոչինչ որ ձվի գինը դառնա 200 դրամ


 Adriano, եթե նկատի ունես, որ ձվի ներմուծման մասին լուրերը սուտ են, սխալվում ես  :Smile: : Հենց այսօր Պարսկաստանից ձու են բերել:

----------


## Adriano

Այստեղ շարունակելով ձվի թեման ներկայացնեմ մի հոդված, որում մասնավորապես նշվում է ձվի շուկայի մոնոպոլիայի մասին, գների թանկացման հանցագործության մասին, ինչպես նաև այն մասին, որ այս շուկայի արագ մոնոպոլացման մասին նշվել է դեռ անցած տարի: Ահա հոդվածը ռուսերենով մեջբերեմ.
Ռեգնում.
[spoil]"Несущие на плечах ношу инфляции", граждане Армении платят за одно яйцо более 30 центов
В предновогодние дни в Армении резко выросла покупательская активность населения. В основном, люди стараются запастись продуктами питания, чтобы накрыть праздничный стол, а также обеспечить питание семьи почти до середины января. Ситуацией совершенно бессовестным образом пользуются монополисты, плотно контролирующие рынок продовольствия в Армении. По поступающим в ИА REGNUM данным, по состоянию на 27 декабря в Ереване сформировался дефицит на куриные яйца. Многие горожане вынуждены покупать их за баснословную цену - 120 драмов (более 30 центов) за одну штуку. В опять же монополизированной несколькими олигархами системе розничной торговли произошли настоящие баталии среди покупателей. Многим из них не удалось запастись яйцами даже по такой цене. В регионах страны, согласно источникам агентства, стоимость яиц колеблется от 80 до 100 драмов за штуку. Между тем, летом этого года десяток яиц в Армении стоил 200 драмов.
Стоит напомнить, что 18 декабря президент Армении Серж Саргсян заявил, что считает неприемлемым искусственное повышение цен некоторыми предпринимателями. "Мы четко видим на плечах нашего народа ношу инфляции, которая обусловлена неблагоприятными мировыми процессами и климатическими нарушениями, но, в то же время, мы знаем также о неприемлемом образе действий некоторых наших предпринимателей, которые в изменяющихся условиях пытались посредством искусственного роста цен заполучить на несколько драмов больше прибыли", - сказал глава государства, выступая на торжественной церемонии, приуроченной к возглавляемой им Республиканской партии Армении.
Хотелось бы обратить внимание Сержа Саргсяна на описанную ситуацию на рынке яиц, а также напомнить, что ее предпосылки закладывались еще летом этого года. Как сообщало ИА REGNUM, именно в этот период на армянском рынке яиц четко обозначился монополист, в карман которого, по всей видимости, сегодня и текут не "несколько драмов", а настоящие сверхдоходы. Президент компании "Х групп", известный предприниматель Хачатур Хачатрян, которому принадлежит Ереванская птицеводческая фабрика, за $21 млн приобрел сразу 3 птицеводческие фабрики: ООО "Лусакерт", ООО "Ширак" и ЗАО "Птицефабрика Гндеваза". В тот же день новый хозяин приказал поднять цены - c 20 драмов за штуку до 30-40 драмов.
В частности, армянские СМИ в этот период констатировали, что Хачатур Хачатрян сконцентрировал в своих руках почти весь яичный рынок после мощного демпинга, организованного им же. За эти практически экономические преступления, которые в отдельных странах тянут на уголовный срок, Хачатрян, как пишет газета "Капитал", по армянским законом и традициям, мог бы быть оштрафован антимонопольной комиссией на сумму в $1500. Стоит констатировать, что армянские граждане, "несущие на своих плечах ношу инфляции", как охарактеризовал их состояние Серж Саргсян, с лихвой покрыли эти издержки монополиста в эти предновогодние дни." [/spoil]

Աղբյուր` http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...#ixzz19LggiJSI

----------


## Adriano

> Adriano, եթե նկատի ունես, որ ձվի ներմուծման մասին լուրերը սուտ են, սխալվում ես : Հենց այսօր Պարսկաստանից ձու են բերել:



Մանուլ ջան ոչ թե չեմ հավատում կամ սուտ եմ համարում ձվի ներմուծման լուրերը, այլ չեմ հավատում, որ այս ոլորտում իրականացվող քաղաքականությունը թե մակրո, թե միկրո մակարդակով արդարացի և խելամիտ է իրականացված: Ինչ օրի ենք հասել, որ ներմուծվող ձվի գինը պետքա ներքին ձվի գնից ցածր լինի, որ գների իջեցում հրահրեն կամ մրցակցությունը մեծացնեն ու դրա միջոցով գները զսպեն: Նախ և առաջ ըստ ինձ ճիշտ քաղաքականությունը կլիներ հակամոնոպոլ մեխանիզմների արագ արձագանքը: Տեսեք ինչ եղավ բանը բանից անցավ նոր մտածում են, բայց փաստորեն ով գնեց էդ թանկ ձուն արդեն իսկ ջուր լցրեց հանցագործների ջրաղացը, նրանք ստացան գերշահույթներ և դեռ կստանան: Հարց է առաջանում ում են պետք տնտեսական բլոկի նախարարները, մոնոպոլիաների դեմ պայքարող կառույցները, եթե չեն կանխում նմանատիպ ցնցումները, եթե պետք չեն, ցրեք էլ ինչ եք փող տալիս դրանց: Բացի այդ ես զարմանում եմ մեր ժողովրդի վրա, եթե էս հանցագործությունները տանենք, է հա սենց կլինի:Ասածս ինչա մի գնեք թանկ ձուն, էս նոր տարուն էլ թող խմորեղեն, բլինչիկ կամ էլ ինչ կա ձվով չլինի, ավելի լավ: Սակայն ինչ ենք անում գնում ենք, գնում ենք ու նորից մնում կոտրված ամանի առաջ: Երբ պահանջարկը չարձագանքեր կամ շատ թույլ արձագանքեր, ինչ պետքա անեյին կամ դուրս տանեյին ձուն կամ վառեյին կամ գները իջացնեյին, որն ավելի հավանական եմ համարում:

----------


## Mardaker

Իսկ ի՞նչ եք ուզում: Չէ որ սա Հայաստանն է... Մեկ-մեկ թվում ա, որ այս երկիրը երբեք պետություն չի դառնա:

----------

Shah (28.12.2010)

----------


## Kita

Ձվի գինը 150 դրամ է :Jpit:

----------


## Sophie

Միսը երեկ 3700 դրամ էր :Shok:   :Blink:

----------


## Kuk

> Ձվի գինը 150 դրամ է


Արա էս ի՜նչ կայֆ ա: Միքիչ էլ որ թանկանա, կարելի ա ստրիպտիզ գնալուց տականոց դոլարների փոխարեն ձվեր վերցնել  :Jpit:

----------

Adriano (28.12.2010), Ungrateful (29.12.2010)

----------

